# Today is my FIRST DAY!



## jenny215 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello All! I just registered this morning and 4 hours later can't seem to log off!!! I'm a freelance makeup artist and upstyle hair design mainly concentrating on Bridal clients as well as an Aesthetician in Boston.  My full-time job is a web/graphic designer. 

I'm getting addicted to MAC! I do use some of their products but I would love to fill my makeup case with only MAC products!

I can't wait to get more familiar with this site! Kudos to the creators!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 15, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site... four more hours later, I'm sure you'll still be on


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the addiction that is Specktra!  Enjoy and welcome. ;-)


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## juxtapoz (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome! Its good to see more Bostonians on here!!- If you become as addicted to MAC as I am we are surely going to run into one another at the MAC store one day!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------

